# Goldie Learns To Close The Door



## Yamanjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok heres just a little bit of "showing off"  He got it in only 4 tries!

Enjoy!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Great trick. She is such a smart girl. Great job
Beth moose nd angel


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a good boy!


----------



## Yamanjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

If only i could teach him to wash the car... hehehehe


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

What did you do to teach that!?


----------



## Yamanjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

I had to pick his front legs and put them on the door so his weight closes the door. After the door closed i gave him a treat. Done that 4 times and he was off! Usually it takes me ages to teach him something but he got this one real quick. You might want to help him/her to do the action a few time. Hope this helps


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Awesome, can't wait to start [email protected]


----------



## Yamanjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

How is the door opening going?


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

That's great. This is one trick I am afraid to teach my dogs. 
We always walk outside without unlocking the door and if they could close it, I'm sure they would lock us out. Now if we could teach them to open the door.....


----------



## Yamanjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

ZeppGold said:


> if they could close it, I'm sure they would lock us out.


Wow never really thought about that. To be honest he looks for treats after closing the door so i think he know he needs us for that  But jokes aside good point. ill keep you posted on that aspect of the trick.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Mine seem to instinctively figure out how to open doors, but not close them.


----------

